# DQG SPY ?



## derfyled

Anyone has some info on this light ? Seems very interesting, small, titanium, 2 level, available in NW. DQG TITANIUM SPY  ). It might be the smallest light ever with an high power LED, the battery is a 10180.

It looks like an all flood light... and a little gem that will end up on my keychain...


----------



## jabe1

Better be pretty good for the price. Also, the trit seems a bit exposed, but nothing some more Norland's wouldn't fix.

how did this slip past, I didn't hear a thing about it?


----------



## compasillo

Any news on this?


----------



## moshow9

Curious about this one too.


----------



## somnambulated

Nifty looking little Ti light!


----------



## jabe1

I can't believe none of us have ordered this yet (where's Yoyoman ?).


----------



## compasillo

I have a couple on the way but they're taking too long from Singapore. As soon as they arrive I'll post a quick review.


----------



## jabe1

Excellent!


----------



## derfyled

I ordered one but the dealer was away for Chinese New Year. I hope to receive it soon, this could be the ultimate keychain light for me...


----------



## derfyled

WOW ! The same day I wrote about it, I received it ! :huh:

INCREDIBLY small, ridiculously tiny!!!

I'll post pictures when I'll be back home but for now, I can clearly say that I've never seen a light so small. OK, maybe the Firefli (or the TIfli...) but with a high power led, the only close contender I'm aware of would be the Drake...


----------



## compasillo

Mine still on the way (19 days!). Looking forward those pictures!


----------



## moshow9




----------



## derfyled

Quick dirty pics just for you guys to get an idea of the size... Will give more details about the light soon.


----------



## compasillo

Was the trit "installed" from factory?


----------



## Ryp

That's just _crazy_ small.


----------



## yoyoman

I just got mine this morning. It is crazy small - smaller than a Peak Eiger 10180. The UI is ok - tighten to L and keep twisting to H. There are not a lot of threads and I hope the head doesn't fall off when the light is off. I prefer the way Tain lights do it - tighten to off, loosen to L and keep loosening to H. The threads feel a little gritty and I expect that better lube and use will help. Bright, floody beam with nice tint. The trit was installed by the factory - it doesn't sit in a groove and I hope it stays in place. Not bad for the price.


----------



## bedazzLED

Mine just arrived and I have to say, this light is so tiny!

It's just over an inch in length, has a brass reflector and is all flood, not much throw. But it certainly is bright for it's size!

The threads were a little gritty but after a clean up and light greasing they are silky smooth now. 

If I had to pick one fault, it would be the o-ring. Mine arrived with a broken o-ring but there were two spare ones in the box. However, they are very small and quite difficult to put on.

I always wanted to get a Lummii Wee, but we know how that turns out :-(. so I was absolutely stoked when I saw this light.

Lummii Wee Ti comes in at 34mm, 150 lumens, and around $195 Australian.
This one comes in at 27mm, 200 lm and $55. Looks like Lummii website will have to change its webpage as it's no longer the worlds smallest and brightest.

1 Lummii Wee = 3 DQG Spy's and a little change left over. I'll have to order two more.


----------



## derfyled

So far... I LOVE it !

The UI is great, I love the progressive twisty. The machining is not McGizmo but still very nice, no too-sharp edges. The trit seems very fresh since it's very bright. I'll cover it with a lot of Norland because it can be easily broken exposed as it is. The threads, once lubed, are very smooth.

I took the NW version and I'm pretty sure it is not an XP-G2, unless CREE recently changed the green plate to white. By the tint and the look of the LED, I'm sure it's a 219A. Even better in y opinion. And, beleive me, for such a small guy, this thing is freekin' bright !!!

The 10180 cell is a VELENO DESIGNS one.

For me, it's definitely a keeper...


----------



## jorn

derfyled said:


> So far... I LOVE it !
> 
> The UI is great, I love the progressive twisty. The machining is not McGizmo but still very nice, no too-sharp edges. The trit seems very fresh since it's very bright. I'll cover it with a lot of Norland because it can be easily broken exposed as it is. The threads, once lubed, are very smooth.
> 
> I took the NW version and I'm pretty sure it is not an XP-G2, unless CREE recently changed the green plate to white. By the tint and the look of the LED, I'm sure it's a 219A. Even better in y opinion. And, beleive me, for such a small guy, this thing is freekin' bright !!!
> 
> The 10180 cell is a VELENO DESIGNS one.
> 
> For me, it's definitely a keeper...


It's a xp-g2 in the dqg spy. The old xp-g got the green "plate". xp-g2 got a silver.


----------



## yoyoman

The 10180 cell is labeled Veleno Designs. But it is white - the 1080s that came with my DD are blue.

It is tiny and very bright. 

I've been playing with it at work. Noticed that they forgot to install the o-ring. Luckily they provided several O-rings in the box. I'll clean the threads, put in the o-ring and lube tonight.


----------



## derfyled

jorn said:


> It's a xp-g2 in the dqg spy. The old xp-g got the green "plate". xp-g2 got a silver.



You are right. It's silver, not white. Then the tint is really fantastic, very close to pinkish-sunny 219 4500k.

On another note, there is no more glowing o-ring under the lens like other DQG AAA had...


----------



## blackFFM

I heard rumours of a Nichia 219 variant. As soon as it's available I'm in. Just don't know where to put it since I already have a Quantum Ti on my keychain.

BTW How does the brass reflector affect the beam?


----------



## derfyled

blackFFM said:


> I heard rumours of a Nichia 219 variant. As soon as it's available I'm in. Just don't know where to put it since I already have a Quantum Ti on my keychain.
> 
> BTW How does the brass reflector affect the beam?



You make me question if it's really an XP-G2... I'll have to check again...


The brass is almost decorative. This light is clearly a mule type beam, 100% flood, no throw at all but a massive amount of sweet flood light...


----------



## yoyoman

Cleaned the threads, installed the o-ring and lubed. Much smoother and secure now. The beam is mule type - pure flood and no hot spot. The brass looks nice and helps the flood. The tint is very nice - not CW and not too warm (not yellow). Tiny and bright - a keeper. Sorry, no time for pictures. Smallest 10180 I have.


----------



## Mr Floppy

is there any sort of lens over the LED? From the picture's I've seen, I can't tell if the lens is there. From the picture I've seen, it is definitely an XP-G2, silver with the dot in the corner and that was the pre production NW. 

I'm guessing the flood is to make it the smallest light possible otherwise I would have liked a TIR lens.


----------



## derfyled

Yes, there is a lens. I would also like a TIR version of it. I'm wandering if the head of the latest TI DQG AAA would fit on the 10180 body ? I tried with the first TI version of the AAA and it does not fit...


----------



## moshow9

I'm sold, thanks for all the input and pictures provided thus far. Been a while since I've had a keychain light and this is the perfect qze.


----------



## yoyoman

Peak Eiger with cap, Tain Ottavino 10280, Maratac mini, Mini copper Worm, Peak Eiger 10180 Nichia 219 mule and DQG Spy


----------



## Mr Floppy

derfyled said:


> Yes, there is a lens. I would also like a TIR version of it.



Ah right, I wouldn't mind if it was lens-less. Could just stick your own TIR on it, albeit with much of lens sticking out the top of the thing


----------



## hazna

I just came across this flashlight... I've been away from the LED flashlight scene for a while, but I'm pretty excited over this. For those interested, I came across this review. It's in japanese but you get the gist of it if you google translate

http://journal.bam-boo.co.jp/2014/dqgspy10180titaniumalloywithtrit


----------



## Speedfreakz

Would the nitecore i2 or i4 charge the battery for it?


----------



## derfyled

Speedfreakz said:


> Would the nitecore i2 or i4 charge the battery for it?



NO ! it will go 

You need a charger a max of 50 mAh. Even 90 mAH chargers like the one for the Quantum DD are IMHO dangerous for the cell...

The only one I know would be a custom made one from member Cottonpickers or maybe some specialized hobby charger, but I know nothing about them.


----------



## tpetsch

Does it incorporate some type of battery charging system?


----------



## derfyled

tpetsch said:


> Does it incorporate some type of battery charging system?



No, you really need to get the adequate charger and I'm not aware of any commercial charger for 10180.


----------



## Mr Floppy

derfyled said:


> The only one I know would be a custom made one from member Cottonpickers or maybe some specialized hobby charger, but I know nothing about them.



Most hobby chargers won't go below 100mA. The cheapest solution if you don't mind a bit of soldering is the TP4056 board and a 30K Ohm resistor. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335736-Really-cheap-true-cc-cv-usb-charging-board


----------



## Glofindel

Just got this little guy few days ago and was really surprise to how light and small it is.
For the charger, I use Quantum's charger.


----------



## ven

Glofindel,congrats, and to all who have this tiny light,i missed this thread. I have one on the wayalong with 2 spare 10180 cells ,a holder/spacer for charging.But as cells require 90ma tops(went with Davids recommendation of 60ma) its no good for a spacer imo so will carry a spare cell on keys..............cant wait.

Will update here with some pics once i get it.

Charger wise i have sorted,as suggested cottonpickers




Size next to an unprotected 18650 to give an idea on the little USB charger








Once i have everything i will get some pics together,with charger.....charging

:thumbsup:


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Glofindel,congrats, and to all who have this tiny light,i missed this thread. I have one on the wayalong with 2 spare 10180 cells ,a holder/spacer for charging.But as cells require 90ma tops(went with Davids recommendation of 60ma) its no good for a spacer imo so will carry a spare cell on keys..............cant wait.
> 
> Will update here with some pics once i get it.
> 
> Charger wise i have sorted,as suggested cottonpickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size next to an unprotected 18650 to give an idea on the little USB charger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once i have everything i will get some pics together,with charger.....charging
> 
> :thumbsup:



thank you.
that's very interesting charger. If you could please kindly post photo while you charging it, it would be fantastic.


----------



## ven

No problem,will do,highly recommend David at cottonpickers i am seeking a charger with a digital read out next for up to 4.35v......thats another story though.

Hopefully next week i should have the DQG so pics will be posted(i like pics) :laughing:

If not signed up Glofindel,need to do separate to CPF for the market place need 3 posts for moderation 1st.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...l-Worlds-smallest-Li-ion-charger-with-display

David does lots of various chargers,as mentioned with LED display too for various cells.
I just went for the basic charger for this application.
I did not realise David was in UK and was shocked it was with me in a couple of days


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Mr Floppy said:


> Most hobby chargers won't go below 100mA. The cheapest solution if you don't mind a bit of soldering is the TP4056 board and a 30K Ohm resistor.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335736-Really-cheap-true-cc-cv-usb-charging-board



Just pointing out, my iCharger 106B+ goes from 50mA to 100mA in 10mA increments, and then all the way up to 10A in 100mA increments.


----------



## ven

Few pics as received today and love it,great light and so so small,i knew it was tiny but it still took me by surprise :laughing:
Come with a d25a and t10s in mail







Bust O ring and not easiest job tbh to fit a spare,now i know why you get 4 O rings :laughing:








Spare cells and a case for an adapter of spare cell carry




How small








In the mouth of the tk61vn








Charger proved a little awkward on laptop for moving,so set it up on kitchen side after this pic




Love the DQG simple UI ,head loose,tighten a little for low,fully for high............great i like!!





trit


----------



## Blue Steel

That is really neat. I like how tiny that little guy is. Could you give some beam shots, outside or around the house, please?


----------



## yoyoman

The beam is all flood with no throw. Similar to a mule or Preon PO. The UI is nice - tighten to L and keep turning to H. I have the neutral emitter and the tint is very nice. And the output with the small li-ion is very bright. I have a few 10180 lights and this is the smallest. I had to replace the o-ring, clean the threads and apply lube when I got it. No big deal and I do that with most of the lights I buy. A really tiny light that puts out a lot of floody light.


----------



## ven

To add ,I tried the i4 charger with the spacer/case with success,no heat on cell,took around 20 mins to charge.
At first I stopped charge every 3 mins for a few seconds and had all the other bays charging.Then on 2nd cell just used one bay,again issue free.I won't go against advice/grain but I had success so far with this method .Not a recommendation!

Another pic next to case/charger spacer.


----------



## Glofindel

I have mine in CW and its sort of blue-ish. I think NW tint it'd much better for the flood beam.


----------



## ven

I went for 4c iirc so neutral/warm,nice tint anyway and i would love to say its growing on me...........it just isnt,its shrinking :laughing:


----------



## hazna

I just got my DQG spy!

I thought I'd share a few photos on my old neglected blog:
http://keychainpockets.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/dqg-spy-10180-photos.html


----------



## ven

Congrats hazna:twothumbs beautiful pics too,hope you like it as much as i do mine.I love it that much i have a brass one on the way called the "fairy"............not keen on name :laughing: spy is a bit more.........erm:thinking: manly :laughing:


----------



## yatsunil

hazna said:


> I just got my DQG spy!
> 
> I thought I'd share a few photos on my old neglected blog:
> http://keychainpockets.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/dqg-spy-10180-photos.html



Nice photos! I'm still undecided between the DQG Spy and the Quantum D2. If I get the Spy I gotta factor in the cost of the spacer/case and/or a charger from cottonpicker. If I go with the D2, then I'll have to contend with the QTC which may deteriorate over time - gotta buy spares.

6 of one and half a dozen of the other! What to do????!!!


----------



## yoyoman

Get both.


----------



## ven

yoyoman said:


> Get both.




+1 perfectly advised:twothumbs


----------



## BigJoeXXL

I've been looking for a keychain light over the last few days. I really like the DQG SPY. But they are out of stock at cnqualitygoods. Is there any place that has it in stock??


----------



## ven

I got mine from banggood,maybe check there,i have just ordered the brass version for £17 with trit from there too.


----------



## BigJoeXXL

I just checked banggoods.. Looks like they're sold out also.


----------



## Glofindel

If I am not mistaken they ran out of CW onmy. Just shoot them email see what they say.


----------



## ven

BigJoeXXL said:


> I just checked banggoods.. Looks like they're sold out also.




found one,pm on way


----------



## yatsunil

ven said:


> +1 perfectly advised:twothumbs



Two is one and one is none right? :thinking:

Seriously though....since this will reside on my keychain and see only occasional use I don't think I wanna spend so much $$ getting both.

And since the Spy seems to be out-of-stock at most places, I think the decision has been made for me.


----------



## hazna

Personally I prefer the DQG spy over the 40DD. I find to get max brightness from he 40DD, you have to tighten the light very hard... to the point where I'm concerned I'm squashing the battery. Mind you, I have an early version of the 40DD and not the latest incarnation.


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> Personally I prefer the DQG spy over the 40DD. I find to get max brightness from he 40DD, you have to tighten the light very hard... to the point where I'm concerned I'm squashing the battery. Mind you, I have an early version of the 40DD and not the latest incarnation.



Out of these two I prefer quantum D2. You are right has to turn all the way down but I found that never really need the maximum brightness on it.


----------



## rpm00

I am actually not really a fan of the D2 because of the QTC. I find it's unreliable, sometimes gets bright and sometimes even though it's tightened very right still doesn't seem to be at max. And also flickers while adjusting. It looks way better than the DQG but as a light it's not really great. 
I'll continue to watch reviews of this DQG and see if it appears to be more reliable. If so I'll probably pick one up to replace my D2.


----------



## jabe1

ven said:


> found one,pm on way



where did you find one?


----------



## ven

it was on ali express but now shows sold out:scowl: typical,last night it was in stock,presume not many,world wide only takes a couple of buyers and sold out.

If you like the brass there is a bargain on banggood for the dqg fairy,£17 or just under $30 with trit delivered too(£15 without) so ordered one of those too...........lot cheaper than anywhere else i have found it!!!


----------



## Glofindel

rpm00 said:


> I am actually not really a fan of the D2 because of the QTC. I find it's unreliable, sometimes gets bright and sometimes even though it's tightened very right still doesn't seem to be at max. And also flickers while adjusting. It looks way better than the DQG but as a light it's not really great.
> I'll continue to watch reviews of this DQG and see if it appears to be more reliable. If so I'll probably pick one up to replace my D2.



that QTC seems to be a big let down on the light.
Did you try to e-mail to David Chow about flicking?
He personally told me that once the light is dimmer than it should meaning battery needs more juice and do not tight any more but replace or recharge the battery.
DQG and D2 are my secondary source of light I don't use much at all so that's why didn't see much of a problem.


----------



## Light11

Cute little thing! 
If anybody has a spare one or a source please pm me


----------



## jabe1

ven said:


> it was on ali express but now shows sold out:scowl: typical,last night it was in stock,presume not many,world wide only takes a couple of buyers and sold out.
> 
> If you like the brass there is a bargain on banggood for the dqg fairy,£17 or just under $30 with trit delivered too(£15 without) so ordered one of those too...........lot cheaper than anywhere else i have found it!!!



It says with or without trit slot. I took that to mean the slot was not machined into some of them.

Can you verify that it means trit included? Definitely a good deal if it is.


----------



## ven

Don't know for sure,the pics show trit but mentions with slot so don't know.Descriptions are not best tbh,to confuse further you can buy the 6mm trit separate,maybe 2 can be fitted.Either way a bargain and will be sold out soon as was the spy at $35 iirc.

I would not hesitate over that trit ,only a few $ to buy if needed!no deal breaker in any way for me.

My advice is buy before too late if interested in light


----------



## hazna

Glofindel said:


> Did you try to e-mail to David Chow about flicking?



Btw, I think you mean steve ku? David chow is the head of 4sevens.


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> Btw, I think you mean steve ku? David chow is the head of 4sevens.



lol ha ha yes Steve Ku, Sorry I was half sleep when I posted.


----------



## hazna

Updated my blog again with a few quick thoughts and more photos 

http://keychainpockets.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/dqg-spy-10180-quick-review.html


----------



## sandalian

Wow that's very tiny. I bet it's smaller than Quantum DD, no? It's a pretty light and considered "cheap" for a titanium (plus tritium!) stuff.

I also see the brass version of this DQG Spy, but the lack of knurling and the unpretty design of its bottom.. I'm not gonna buy it.


----------



## hazna

Yep, it's smaller than the quantum DD


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> Updated my blog again with a few quick thoughts and more photos
> 
> http://keychainpockets.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/dqg-spy-10180-quick-review.html



Great blog.


----------



## Mr Floppy

hazna said:


> Updated my blog again with a few quick thoughts and more photos



I agree with you on the TIR, would only extend the length by a minimum of 6.8mm using the 11.8mm lens sold by CNQ. So getting up there to the Quantum in terms of length but I think it can still come out shorter


----------



## hazna

I sent a message to George the man behind DQG series, about a possible version with a reflector or TIR. Here's response... I'm assuming his using google translate:

"about your suggestion with a reflector or TIR optic, yes, I does do thinking about it. if use the TIR like Tiny AAA, it will increase about 3mm in total length. so, maybe I will try to do another version too. only one problem is if the construction as before, the head will be longer, but it will not beauty as I think. good thing is more foucs will looks more bright.
so, I will do a good thinking about it. thanks for your suggestion."


----------



## blackFFM

rpm00 said:


> I am actually not really a fan of the D2 because of the QTC. I find it's unreliable, sometimes gets bright and sometimes even though it's tightened very right still doesn't seem to be at max. And also flickers while adjusting.




You know that you can remove the QTC and use the light without it? For me there is no need for different brightness levels on a light that only puts out 100 lumens. It's a much better light without QTC imho.


BTW I'm still waiting for a DQG Spy with Nichia 219. Any infos?


----------



## Glofindel

blackFFM said:


> You know that you can remove the QTC and use the light without it? For me there is no need for different brightness levels on a light that only puts out 100 lumens. It's a much better light without QTC imho.
> 
> 
> BTW I'm still waiting for a DQG Spy with Nichia 219. Any infos?



DQG with Nichia?? Sounds great


----------



## ven

Glofindel said:


> DQG with Nichia?? Sounds great



Not heard anything on this and agree great,i went for the 4c tint so a little warmer than the 219 but is fantastic imo


----------



## rpm00

Just ordered a Spy with a yellow trit. Can't wait!


----------



## ven

rpm00 said:


> Just ordered a Spy with a yellow trit. Can't wait!



Congrats ,the size will still surprise you a great light ,mine has the green trit but have ordered orange from BG for the brass version.


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Congrats ,the size will still surprise you a great light ,mine has the green trit but have ordered orange from BG for the brass version.



Hi Ven,
Did you order from CNqualitygoods?


----------



## ven

No from banggood,i got the spy for $35 and the brass fairy version for $25,trits work out around $8 give/take all delivered.

SKU: SKU130020


----------



## ven

trits on banggood
SKU: SKU130024


----------



## Glofindel

Good, I ordered mine from them and disappointed with the service. Next time I'll try banggood.


----------



## ven

Glofindel said:


> Good, I ordered mine from them and disappointed with the service. Next time I'll try banggood.



i find it a bit hit/miss tbh,reg banggood most orders take 2 weeks,some a little under.However 5 weeks for some 18650 cells via malasia and yet 14500 took 10 days......

Overall i wont say perfect,but its the one place i use the most for cells and "cheap" lights.

They had an email deal on the olight sr51 for £36............a steal!!!!


----------



## Glofindel

I had good experience with Banggood. I found that some of DQG flashlight the sell on Banggood is same person sell on CN.


----------



## ven

Glofindel said:


> I had good experience with Banggood. I found that some of DQG flashlight the sell on Banggood is same person sell on CN.



I am not too sure how banggood exactly operates,it shows a team,i guess there is stock and a lot of stuff will go from a direct supplier ,for all i know it could be an office who trade with companies.You place your order,they send from BTU for example or fenix.

But my experiences which ever way they do it has been good so far.Couple of minor issues but sorted out over last few years.I find emails take a couple of days to be replied,no too much of a problem unless you need to change an order within 30mins of putting through(my fault not theirs) but with their shipping around a day,and 2+days to get back it is a too late situation.Only happened once,not end of the world.

Delivery varies from 8 days to 2 weeks mainly,one time 5 weeks due to cells via malasia i guess.

Been caught out expecting its gone through, but notified days later that they are awaiting stock,and offered money back or can wait etc.
Communication that way is good,not like a 24hr response,but put others to shame(klarus for one as i am awaiting a reply for 4 weeks now on a clip,because of this i will not buy a light again from them although some models tempt me ............1st impressions last!!!! )
Other cells have been issue free,would say 10% of orders take 3 weeks so i like to make sure in advance i have the cells or whatever in advance(not that i am short on cells,just like every light having their own and some spare).


----------



## Poppy

hazna said:


> Yep, it's smaller than the quantum DD




WOW!!! That SPY IS little! Smaller than a Nano!




hazna said:


> I sent a message to George the man behind DQG series, about a possible version with a reflector or TIR. Here's response... I'm assuming his using google translate:
> 
> "about your suggestion with a reflector or TIR optic, yes, I does do thinking about it. if use the TIR like Tiny AAA, it will increase about 3mm in total length. so, maybe I will try to do another version too. only one problem is if the construction as before, the head will be longer, but it will not beauty as I think. good thing is more foucs will looks more bright.
> so, I will do a good thinking about it. thanks for your suggestion."



All flood/mule lights aren't all that useable for me. The little TIR on their DQG AAA IV gives a nice focused floody beam (if there is such an animal  ). I think that it would be an improvement of that little guy and make it more useable. IMHO


----------



## jabe1

Just received my Brass one from Bangood, and it only is working as a single mode.... Seems to only have high. Anyone else with this issue? I have emailed them, but would like to solve it quickly if possible.

Very nice little light, by the way, and the threads are silky smooth.

As it turns out, I wasn't twisting it hard enough to get to high level, and what I did get seemed higher than the manufacturers rating. This thing needs to be seriously cranked on; more, in fact than my Eigers.impressive, especially for a light that is about the length of a 10280 cell.


----------



## Mr Floppy

Poppy said:


> All flood/mule lights aren't all that useable for me. The little TIR on their DQG AAA IV gives a nice focused floody beam (if there is such an animal  ). I think that it would be an improvement of that little guy and make it more useable. IMHO



I've been playing with Fresnel lens on a maglite but the application could work on the all flood lights. Doesn't even have to have the right focal length but I think that with the shortness of the distance between the LED and lens on the SPY, there probably isn't too many Fresnel lenses that would work too well. Unless of course someone makes a custom one ...


----------



## ven

Congrats jabe ,any pics  I am still awaiting mine ,yes the spy is same UI and I find it excellent.
Are the threads clean,being a soft metal it may be reason it takes a firm turn for high.Soon get used to it but the spy does not require that much pressure.Soon as the brass fairy(hate that name ):laughing: will compare both .


----------



## hazna

I think it also depends on how prominent the +ve nipple on the battery is, as well. I find my 10180 that have a more recessed +ve nipple take more force to get to max.


----------



## ven

Well after 3 weeks or so it eventually came in mail............1 or 18 pics









Charged cell on 250ma setting on sp1........with spacer issue free
Little line up




Trit in orange flavour i got yesterday




It slips out,so loose fitting




Dab of glue and bobs your uncle
So 2 trits now(cant do on spy as requires one slot for key ring,brass fairy version is in centre for key ring)





Nice clip that came with the fairy(spy was without..........) but have a couple of ti clips on way




Fairy and spy 







My little petal.......











Little line up 10180/case/fairy/spy/d25cvn/d25a




In the mouth of the tn35vn







Fairy with tn35vn and spy with tm15(just random picked)













So very happy,very bright,modes perfect,low is still bright on a fully charged cell,high is......well high :laughing: nice small floody wall of light

:twothumbs from me,recommend highly for keys etc,said before great UI too,whats not to like
Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Not best pic but trits


----------



## Mr Floppy

Nice pics. Can't decide which one to get. The brass looks nicer but no knurling. 



> Charged cell on 250ma setting on sp1........with spacer issue free


So you didn't bother using your cottonpickers charger then?


----------



## ven

No ,David did tell me they can be a little fiddly on some 10180 cells with the magnets and was right.Some cells ok others tricky for contact. I had previously used the i4 with spacer issue free.Cell not even warm but decided on the xtar sp1 for the slightly lower 500ma setting.Took around 15 mins to charge cell up,cool,no issue .....job done.


----------



## hazna

ven said:


> No ,David did tell me they can be a little fiddly on some 10180 cells with the magnets and was right.Some cells ok others tricky for contact. I had previously used the i4 with spacer issue free.Cell not even warm but decided on the xtar sp1 for the slightly lower 500ma setting.Took around 15 mins to charge cell up,cool,no issue .....job done.



You charge it on 500ma setting? Seems pretty high for a 10180 battery. Have you tried testing with a DMM to see what sort of current is going through? I've been using the charger that comes with the Quantum DD, this provides a better charge current.


----------



## yoyoman

500ma seems high. Optimal charge rate is about .6 C. Cottonpickers also sells a 18650 cradle that plugs into the charger. Perhaps you can use this with spacers?


----------



## ven

I have a cradle on the way(been a few weeks)but not from David .Being honest it charges fine so no issue after 4 total charges then iirc maybe another 3 top offs over the weeks(pre fairy) as I have 4x10180 cells.So far so good,I would prefer 250ma(I know it should be around 90ma) but the xtar charger I was looking at did not support 18650 and prefer a more universal charger as 90% of my use is 18650 cells.

Surely a cell temperature rises as the higher the charge rating ,being cool through charging and straight off charger I am happy that it's not pushing the cells....

If it does shorten life of cells then it shortens life...... They don't get hard use anyway so will last regardless .Charger is not left unattended ,so no intention right now of changing anything, being honest.


----------



## yoyoman

I hear you. Was just trying to help - I'm not an expert and did not mean to preach.


----------



## ven

yoyoman said:


> I hear you. Was just trying to help - I'm not an expert and did not mean to preach.




:twothumbs Appreciate everything,recommendations:thumbsup: i dont want to come across in any other way.
I am not advising people to do what i am,so far its been issue free,if it turns out not to be you guys will be the 1st to know for sure:thumbsup:

Regards ven


----------



## Glofindel

Just got mine 10 mins ago.

Heavier than the spy, beam in NW is fantastic thread is very smooth but the body appears to have some black spots. It needs to polish them off.


----------



## Mr Floppy

hazna said:


> Have you tried testing with a DMM to see what sort of current is going through?



Check the final voltage and see what it charges to. I think if the rate is too high, the final voltage could be way under 4.2V. Something from 4V-4.1V perhaps


----------



## hazna

Mr Floppy said:


> Check the final voltage and see what it charges to. I think if the rate is too high, the final voltage could be way under 4.2V. Something from 4V-4.1V perhaps



Have you tried to actually measure the current going through as the battery charges? I've tried a couple of times with my DMM. Admittedly, the DMM I have, is not the most expensive precision instrument, but the few times I've bothered to check it usually charges <100ma. I've found the charge rate varies during the times I have measured it. I suspect the charging algorithm is one where the charge rate decreases as the battery voltage increases.

I just tested a fairly new cell on the veleno designs charger. It terminated ~4.15V. After resting a little while it's settled ~4.13V. From memory most my 10180 finish around 4.10-4.15V on this charger. However, I don't believe that the early termination is a necessarily a sign that the charging current is too high. There are other factors that can come into play; quality of the battery and how the charger is designed, for example. 

If you're batteries are terminating at 4V, I'd suspect there is either something wrong with your charger, or your batteries are old or have been abused.


----------



## ven

I will do some checks next time i am due a charge


----------



## ven

Congrats Glofindel


----------



## Glofindel

Thanks Ven


----------



## ven




----------



## derfyled

I just realized that this thread has been moved in the BUDGET LIGHT section. I don't think this unique full titanium light belongs in the budget section, especially at more than 50$...


----------



## ven

Yes $ per gram it's certainly not budget :laughing:


----------



## gravelmonkey

ven said:


> I have a cradle on the way(been a few weeks)but not from David .Being honest it charges fine so no issue after 4 total charges then iirc maybe another 3 top offs over the weeks(pre fairy) as I have 4x10180 cells.So far so good,I would prefer 250ma(I know it should be around 90ma) but the xtar charger I was looking at did not support 18650 and prefer a more universal charger as 90% of my use is 18650 cells.
> 
> Surely a cell temperature rises as the higher the charge rating ,being cool through charging and straight off charger I am happy that it's not pushing the cells....
> 
> If it does shorten life of cells then it shortens life...... They don't get hard use anyway so will last regardless .Charger is not left unattended ,so no intention right now of changing anything, being honest.



Is that a 10180 or 18650 cradle? I'm after a 10180 size to bodge together something more solid than an 18650 cradle with DQG 10180 carrier and a stack of 5p's! Agree that charging 10180's is a PITA with magnetic leads, work great for everything else though!


----------



## ven

It's 18650 iirc,it was ordered a while back and forgot about it till an earlier post.Still not arrived as of yet.......

I have some spacers from the wp6 I can use also as I only charge 18650s in the wp6 anyway.

Smaller cells I charge in the i4 or sp1.

Later in month I will invest in the new xtar mc0 charger which has the 250ma setting and use for my smaller cells 10180/10440/10500 and 16340 

Although I have had no issue with 500ma ,I still could do with another charger,this makes good sense as I use mainly 14500 and 16340 out of the smaller cells, the 250ma option is better practice long term.......admittedly still more than advised.


----------



## gravelmonkey

ven said:


> It's 18650 iirc,it was ordered a while back and forgot about it till an earlier post.Still not arrived as of yet.......
> 
> I have some spacers from the wp6 I can use also as I only charge 18650s in the wp6 anyway.
> 
> Smaller cells I charge in the i4 or sp1.
> 
> Later in month I will invest in the new xtar mc0 charger which has the 250ma setting and use for my smaller cells 10180/10440/10500 and 16340
> 
> Although I have had no issue with 500ma ,I still could do with another charger,this makes good sense as I use mainly 14500 and 16340 out of the smaller cells, the 250ma option is better practice long term.......admittedly still more than advised.



Fair enough, I guess I'll keep nosing around for a more suitable sized cradle, I could cut down an AAA holder, but I was looking for something more 'plug and play'.

Re. charging current- I suppose 10180's are only a few ££ to replace so not too bad if you cook a few, my biggest fear would be one going nuclear while on my keys (which, of course, are kept in the ft. jeans pocket!).


----------



## Mr Floppy

So to those who have both the Fairy and the SPY, do you have a favourite or preference of either one?

Every morning I wake up and think "I'll get this one ..." only to talk myself out it some how.


----------



## ven

I have the spy on my keys right now ,the fairy is in its case.Having tried both I would base decision on what you prefer if you had to pick 1. 

Brass with no knurling
ti /aluminium (I think) with knurling.

I like to make things easy so get both :laughing:


----------



## Mr Floppy

ven said:


> I like to make things easy so get both :laughing:



It often ends up that way. More worrying about the Brass is having to clean off the tarn[ish] unless that tarn look is good on brass. I am leaning towards the Brass, for today that is. Will probably switch to the Titanium tomorrow. 

Any reason for you why the SPY is on your keyring over the Fairy?


----------



## ven

No major reason mr floppy,I may rotate in future.I have found the spy has held up very well on keys(far better than my black i3s for example) .Mark free due to the ti coating I presume ....

I don't think the brass would hold up quite as well in daily use but that depends on what it's living with on keys.

Maybe I need another car so I have another set of keys worthy of the fairy something classic ....... 993 last of the air cooled


----------



## Glofindel

Fairy matches other hard wear on my keychain.


----------



## ven

Very cool mr glofindel,I may make up some brass items for a separate chain .Can split some keys up too that way so less weight in lock barrel.

Now what other brass items of use could I add......

What is next to the fairy glofindel in brass ? Thank you


----------



## yoyoman

To the left is a brass Kryto-Lite trit marker. I know because I have it in copper. But what is that brass thing to right?


----------



## jabe1

Glofindel said:


> Fairy matches other hard wear on my keychain.
> 
> Where did you find that pocket hook?


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Very cool mr glofindel,I may make up some brass items for a separate chain .Can split some keys up too that way so less weight in lock barrel.
> 
> Now what other brass items of use could I add......
> 
> What is next to the fairy glofindel in brass ? Thank you



yep the left is Kypto lite, like Yoyoman said. The one on the right is cash stash.


----------



## ven

Thanks yoyoman and Glofindel they look very classy together:thumbsup:

Little pic i took before,it does feature an mm15vn so slightly still on topic as the mm15vn is tiny...........bit too big for keys though :laughing:








:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman

Immitation is the sinerest form of flattery


----------



## ven

mr yoyoman :twothumbs is that a case for a spare cell on the left of the spy?

Is that the classic 911 key

I received some small clips the other day from an order 5 weeks back..........




Could do with some smaller ones too


----------



## yoyoman

Yes and yes. The delrin capsule is from CountyComm in the states. Got it last summer. Very light and tough. I was going to use a mini shackle, but it didn't work. I have some of the really tiny McGizmo clips (from Berkeley Point). And yes, that's the original key. The insignia fell out. It has a tiny led on the side.


----------



## ven

Thanks for that,just bookmarked that site...........i like a lot


----------



## yoyoman

I haven't ordered from them since I moved to Switzerland. Don't know what they charge for international shipping or what they put on customs forms. But they certainly have some unique stuff.


----------



## ven

Just an update ,CNqualitygoods has NW and CW DGQ spy's in if anyone is looking still,as they may sell out :twothumbs


----------



## Burtronium

Thanks Ven! Just picked one up


----------



## ven

Burtronium said:


> Thanks Ven! Just picked one up




Congrats:rock: mine is with me all the time,still not showing any signs of wear!!!! and its on my truck keys too:twothumbs


----------



## hwdsndf

anyone thought of trying to place a small diameter lens in front to tighten the beam.


----------



## Mr Floppy

hwdsndf said:


> anyone thought of trying to place a small diameter lens in front to tighten the beam.



Yes, but I think it'll be hard to find something with such a short focal length. I previously posted about using a small piece of Fresnel lens as well but I don't have one of these yet and I think I'm going to wait and see what the next revision is going to be. I really think that the Fresnel lens could do wonders for this. The LED flash on many phones use them for it's compactness so it's a good application for this. If I do get a SPY, I'm going to try and use the lens from my old Nokia E66 flash.


----------



## rpm00

Anybody know what size orings the Spy takes? Mine is eating them so I want to order a few more.


----------



## Mr Floppy

Don't know if anyone has noticed given the troubles with the CQG website upgrade but there is a very nifty charger adapter for the SPY/Fairy/10440. 50mA or 200mA rates and quite an ingenious way to charge in my opinion.


----------



## hazna

Mr Floppy said:


> Don't know if anyone has noticed given the troubles with the CQG website upgrade but there is a very nifty charger adapter for the SPY/Fairy/10440. 50mA or 200mA rates and quite an ingenious way to charge in my opinion.



That's seems pretty cool. I wonder how good of a charger it is and whether it terminates properly?


----------



## Gene

yoyoman said:


> Yes and yes. The delrin capsule is from CountyComm in the states. Got it last summer. Very light and tough. I was going to use a mini shackle, but it didn't work. I have some of the really tiny McGizmo clips (from Berkeley Point). And yes, that's the original key. The insignia fell out. It has a tiny led on the side.



Sorry to bring up an old thread but this Delrin capsule fits the 10180 cell really nice if you put some foam into the bottom or top of the capsule. I won't order ever again from CountyComm as their cheapest shipping rate is $10.00 and that is a rip-off. You can get this capsule cheaper on E-bay.



hazna said:


> That's seems pretty cool. I wonder how good of a charger it is and whether it terminates properly?



I just received this charger for the Spy and Fairy today and I'll give a quick report on it as soon as I try it out.


----------



## Gene

I received the Spy/Fairy charger yesterday. It's pretty cool as it has a red LED that lights up when you hook it up and it goes out when the charging is done. 

I charged a 10180 cell with it and when the red LED went out, I immediately took it from the charger and got a reading of 4.15 Volts. I would prefer it to read 4.17-4.18 Volts but I guess 4.15 is okay.


----------



## gravelmonkey

Gene said:


> I received the Spy/Fairy charger yesterday. It's pretty cool as it has a red LED that lights up when you hook it up and it goes out when the charging is done.
> 
> I charged a 10180 cell with it and when the red LED went out, I immediately took it from the charger and got a reading of 4.15 Volts. I would prefer it to read 4.17-4.18 Volts but I guess 4.15 is okay.



Thanks for that Gene, was that using the 50mA current? I've one coming in the mail, glad to hear good things about it!


----------



## Gene

gravelmonkey said:


> Thanks for that Gene, was that using the 50mA current? I've one coming in the mail, glad to hear good things about it!



Yes, that was using the 50mA current. It's a neat little thing and I like that it has the red LED that goes out when it's finished charging the cell instead of guessing or timing.


----------



## ven

Well had spy on for months,new e05ss came out,went on in its place,now decided back to spy






e05ss at side for now,will rotate maybe in 6 month or so





Certainly lighter :laughing: and in truth i have missed the SPY a lot...........


----------



## takman

I got my SPY and charger and am very happy with it since it goes with my wallet everywhere.


----------



## ven

Congrats takman and 1st post too:thumbsup: hope i see more pics of more lights soon

I admit,i have had the i3s,the e05ss and SPY,latter wins hands down for me(others are great,dont get me wrong and still get used),just the size/output/flood,everything is great for edc..............





takman,if a big fan its more than worth getting the brass fairy,its cheaper too and great in its own way,pics do not do it justice!!


----------



## Ryp

Which is smaller, ven?


----------



## Glofindel

I have been having Spy on keychain for few months now and I can't switch back to AAA . AAA seems too big for keychain. In fact I carry AAA as primary and really happy with it.


----------



## ven

Ryp said:


> Which is smaller, ven?




Hi there Ryp,they are both the same size,both same modes with progressive twisty,loose(not as in fully loose but like i3s or eo5ss etc) ,little tighten for low,more tighter for hight,its a nice and very user friendly UI imo.







I can make an educated (ok maybe not that educated) guess the SPY ti will hold up better long term on keys,it just does not mark!!! at all of yet,brass will no doubt being softer. However i know some like that look............ 

For some reason it was less than 1/2 the price of the SPY hence the imho a must buy for any SPY fan,also the design for key ring is better(and easier to use). It allows 2x trits to be fitted if you choose.








Cheers ven


----------



## ven

Glofindel said:


> I have been having Spy on keychain for few months now and I can't switch back to AAA . AAA seems too big for keychain. In fact I carry AAA as primary and really happy with it.




Yes, agree its difficult,the e05ss did change that for me but more so as i had to buy one so had to have on keys getting straight to the point
The e05ss along with any AAA light is HUGE in comparison................its like having a




On the keys :laughing: (yes a silly pic for mr yoyo):tinfoil:

But my keys now feel a good bit lighter,easier in pocket too.......................i think the SPY(or fairy as may swap time to time) is here to stay!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Floppy

Christmas XP-L version up for pre-order. It's a limited edition so I was debating whether to share this or not. Even though the XP-L should have more light directed straight ahead, it might not be enough for me, and want a brass one.

I think future versions may have the XP-L though.


----------



## jabe1

Where did you find it?


----------



## Mr Floppy

On the CNQ front page. Goods ID is 2197 if you can't find it.

The NW version is a 3C @ 5000K which is a bit too cool for me


----------



## Ryp

Awesome, thanks for the information + photographs ven!


----------



## ven

Ryp said:


> Awesome, thanks for the information + photographs ven!




Always welcome Ryp,its a pleasure:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Few pics i posted in light thread,as its spy/fairy i will post here,fairy on one set and spy on the other so i rotate my keys not lights :laughing: (they are the same other than materials/design)








2 trits in the fairy and 1 in the spy




happy happy happy................







Beam pattern all be it day and auto balance dimmed on phone


----------



## jmoyat

Great photos and amazing lights! I am ordering one each today


----------



## ven

Congrats,dont forget the little battery holder/spacer for a spare cell and to aid charging(in last pic its just above the lights beam) CNquality used to sell them,worth the few $ imo as its handy to have a spare cell with you at all times.Pick up a couple of spare cells too,again only $2 or so each:twothumbs


----------



## yoyoman

Great keychain light. The ti is light and durable. Mine gets used a lot because my car doesn't have a clicky. You need to use the key. The spare battery holder is critical - very small and compensates for the relatively short runtime of the 10180. It doesn't help that at my age, I need high to find the key hole.


----------



## jmoyat

I reveived my DQG Spy Ti, was in awe opening the box until I saw that the lens was broken -
I have contacted customer service at cn quality goods and hope to hear from them soon


----------



## ven

Jmayot said:


> I reveived my DQG Spy Ti, was in awe opening the box until I saw that the lens was broken -
> I have contacted customer service at cn quality goods and hope to hear from them soon



:thumbsdow very sorry to hear,hopefully soon sorted for you........


----------



## jmoyat

Ric at CNY quality goods got back to me and offered to ship replacement lens for my DQG spy Ti. How difficult is it to change the lens on such a small flashlight?


----------



## NonSenCe

Anyone have any info about the DQG Hobi they are offering now? Like, does it have TIR optic? Tried to compare HOBI pictures to pictures i have seen of SPY to see the differences. or if there is some. looked for something more internal or functional differences besides the obvious knurling etc. didnt really get anywhere with my guesses and ponderings.. 

then.. as i realised that i had not bought any decent neat cool fancy gadget flashlight all year or actually lot more than that..
and maybe i could try something else on my keychain now after all these years and retire the lummi raw al for now.. 
so i decided to risk it and ordered the Hobi titanium, neutral tint version. (and the charger). 

now i hope it will arrive soon. anxious to get it. i want it before xmas if possible. (if need be i can claim it as my xmas present for myself or offer it to someone else to buy for me as one).

-------
buying this one, sadly caused my old flashaholic addiction raise its head again, kinda had a snowball effect on me.. buy one. buy something else. and then something else and another.. and one more. (sigh.. i hope this was just a temporary hicckup.. and i will regain my sanity and will not keep buying lights like crazy again. i thought i was mostly cured of flashaholism already.) so.. basically, hello to all that havent seen me before, i used to be here all too much.. im nonsence, a curing flashaholic.


----------



## Glofindel

I have been looking for Hobi too. I beleive that internal compartments are almost identical to Spy.
But the extenstion is attacted me.


----------



## Mr Floppy

the Hobi looks great. I would really like to see it next to a spy. Well, it more like a brass fairy than the spy. 

The TIR seems to add a little length, 31mm x 13mm. A whopping 1mm over the fairy! Still 4mm over the spy but could lose 2mm getting rid of the keyring holder. 

I want one! Need to muster up some funds ... for the extension tubes, otherwise may need to do without.

I do wish for one with a lower high. 200 Lumen is way too much, 60 and a low would do me.


----------



## NonSenCe

IF it has the TIR..? i dont know . i really would like it to have it.. just a little more throw. 

i decided to get it as is without the extensions first.. if i like it enougn and feel like i need to get to AAA size (for it to be more easier to use.) as it actually might be TOO small for me to actually use. (which i wonder if spy would of been better choice as it has better knurling on it for grip).

yeah. i would like to get lower high output too. i simply dont need more than 50-70lumens from this small size light. one wouldnt have to stress the tiny battery with high current and would offer longer runtime on high +less heat issues. this kind of thumbling sized flashlight is just for closeup stuff and more flood light anyways. no need to blast alot out of the front. something like 1-30-100lm would be just plenty. but.. i have always been a strange flashlight user, i dont need mega-bright output like most.. i want moonlight dimness.. hah. (i think my most powerful flashlight is something like 500lm mc-e flooder).


----------



## derfyled

There is not enough details on the sale thread. I'm wandering if it can run out of a 1,5v cell (AAA) with the 2 extensions and if it does have a TIR optic...


----------



## Mr Floppy

NonSenCe said:


> IF it has the TIR..? i dont know . i really would like it to have it.. just a little more throw.



That picture of the beam shot, I reckon that it has a TIR, or some sort of focusing lens. I don't know the distance of the camera from the wall but the markings on the wall show that the spot is around 25cm wide. 

I don't think it will be 200 lumen anyway. It lists the high current as 300mA, which is going to be around 120 lumen or less out the front if that is correct. I think it will need 750mA to get 200 lumen which for a 90mAh battery is a huge discharge rate.


----------



## hazna

Has anyone received a dqg hobi? Any reports?


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> Has anyone received a dqg hobi? Any reports?


Just ordered over the weekend so hopefully another 2 weeks or so


----------



## hazna

Glofindel said:


> Just ordered over the weekend so hopefully another 2 weeks or so



hmmm.... should I bite the bullet and buy one before any reviews? I'm keen to know what the beam is like


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> hmmm.... should I bite the bullet and buy one before any reviews? I'm keen to know what the beam is like


I own Spy and Fairy and happy with . Both are remarkably similar so I believe I won't be disappointed with Hobi.


----------



## ven

Do like the look of the hobi and options available too,the extender and use of a 10440 cell is a great idea just $60 by that time......bit much imho


----------



## Glofindel

Got Hobi today. It works as well as Spy and Fairy and I predicted.
Sadly, I don't have 10440 to try out the extended tube.


----------



## ven

Congrats on he Hobi,i was trying to get one in stainless :laughing:

I could not get through the CN site to order,after putting UK in last section,no other address options showed, after several times i gave up............


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Congrats on he Hobi,i was trying to get one in stainless :laughing:
> 
> I could not get through the CN site to order,after putting UK in last section,no other address options showed, after several times i gave up............


Thank you. That's weird. I know that they updated their website a couple of months ago and I had same issue too.
It seems that they sell only at CN at the moment hopefully there will be on sale other websites.


----------



## persco

ven said:


> Congrats on he Hobi,i was trying to get one in stainless :laughing:
> 
> I could not get through the CN site to order,after putting UK in last section,no other address options showed, after several times i gave up............



I had the same problem. Just email them and they will place your order for you. This is what I did.


----------



## NonSenCe

still waiting for my hobi ti. ordered it over 3 weeks ago. kinda expected it to be here by now (everything else ordered at that time or even early this month have arrived from asia.) 

glofindel any hope for brief review and pictures of it? one particular thing would interest me, does it have more concentrated beam than spy/fairy?


----------



## ven

Spoke to Ric,all sorted cheers,need to get their site sorted though Wont allow delivery selection or country............whats the point! I very nearly gave in..........wonder how many have............


----------



## Glofindel

NonSenCe said:


> still waiting for my hobi ti. ordered it over 3 weeks ago. kinda expected it to be here by now (everything else ordered at that time or even early this month have arrived from asia.)
> 
> glofindel any hope for brief review and pictures of it? one particular thing would interest me, does it have more concentrated beam than spy/fairy?


sure thing. I you are familia wuth DQG lights. This is what comes in the box. Battery is installed in the light.





compare to Spy.




I am sorry can't get the beam shot but as you can see Hobi will provide hot spot and a bit of throw than Spy. By the way, don't order cool white like mine because you'll get a green tint.




With the 2 extended tubes.




Compare to preon 1 (I should have brought DQG aaa with me but never mind you see the size.


----------



## NonSenCe

thanks for the pictures. (cant get over how tiny it is) and the info that it will be slightly more focused beam, i like that. i dont want pure mule kind of light like spy and fairy are. it was main reason i decided to try to buy the hobi instead of the spy. little more throwy beam. 

can you swap parts with spy and hobi? (like: use hobi head with spy rear body?)


----------



## ven

Got my confirmation earlier which traced back to a stainless clip........needles to say i mailed Ric and said it was an error and the hobi was posted. Now the wait!!!!!!!! I am still waiting 4 weeks for my nitecore tubes for the kids...........and a big one not happy with banggood right now and will be my last time as their shipping is just too long now....


----------



## Glofindel

NonSenCe said:


> thanks for the pictures. (cant get over how tiny it is) and the info that it will be slightly more focused beam, i like that. i dont want pure mule kind of light like spy and fairy are. it was main reason i decided to try to buy the hobi instead of the spy. little more throwy beam.
> 
> can you swap parts with spy and hobi? (like: use hobi head with spy rear body?)


I haven't try that but that's good idea. Will do later


----------



## ven

Love the pics glofindel,the next few weeks are going to drag then will swap as soon as it gets here on my car keys . Test out the new hobi:thumbsup:


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Love the pics glofindel,the next few weeks are going to drag then will swap as soon as it gets here on my car keys . Test out the new hobi:thumbsup:


Sweet! Did you order warm white or cool white? Mine is cool white and has green tint.


----------



## ven

I ordered CW for a couple of reasons,i prefer cool generally and for a car edc i want it that touch brighter. I guess with most lights these days ,there is a tint lottery,cheaper brands more so!

Will report back on tint I have found one thing thats consistant with flashlights.............thats inconsistent tints :laughing:


----------



## Glofindel

Nope. the Hobi head will not work on Spy. And here's why.


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> I ordered CW for a couple of reasons,i prefer cool generally and for a car edc i want it that touch brighter. I guess with most lights these days ,there is a tint lottery,cheaper brands more so!
> 
> Will report back on tint I have found one thing thats consistant with flashlights.............thats inconsistent tints :laughing:


Me too I love cool white especially white -white. 
Yes, even the big brand still got the tint wrong.


----------



## jabe1

Is the threading the same? Theoretically, you could put the extensions on backwards and run a 10440 in a Spy.


----------



## jabe1

It looks like chinaqualitygoods website is down. I'm getting a different site entirely when I try.


----------



## Gene

Yeah, me too. That's totally weird.


----------



## Glofindel

jabe1 said:


> Is the threading the same? Theoretically, you could put the extensions on backwards and run a 10440 in a Spy.


Nope. Negative.


----------



## jabe1

Glofindel said:


> Nope. Negative.



Bummer. Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## NonSenCe

My titanium hobi arrived and it is aWeSoMe! and is soooooo TINY, so tiny that its like freaky small. and lightweight too. 

i have been playing and fiddling with it for few hours now. and it just rocks.  i have it in my hand while i type this and i barely notice it at all.. not even the weight, if i wouldnt have the gateclip installed i might forget it is in my palm (i type with two to four fingers not 10 fingers, so the bezel of the light rests on the pinky and nameless finger curl around it.) the clip just makes it longer and swings freely so i notice it beeing there.  

the tint of the neutral white is great. couldnt ask for more. outputs have good spacing. the low is convinient for normal use. (i doubt i never need to use the high output at all. i rarely used it on my lummi raw either) and the high output is plenty bright too (around 100lm i think). 

and the tir focusing lense really makes the beam handy. gives me just the little amount of focused spotlight i need and want even from tiny keychain light. (not precise but gives a rough example: about 50cm away from wall the beam is about 25cm in diameter. i believe its just a lil more than pure flood. if someone has a spy or fairy they could measure how wide the beam is from 50cm distance maybe?)

miniature sized sexy little flashlight. well worth the money so far. soon i need to try the charger too, as i keep using it to shine on the walls for fun.


----------



## Gene

Glofindel said:


> Sweet! Did you order warm white or cool white? Mine is cool white and has green tint.



Man, that's a bummer you guys having green tints! To me, NOTHING'S worse than a greenish tint. That alone is enough NOT to order a Hobi in CW. I have both the Spy and Fairy in CW and both have white, WHITE tints.



NonSenCe said:


> My titanium hobi arrived and it is aWeSoMe! and is soooooo TINY, so tiny that its like freaky small. and lightweight too.
> 
> i have been playing and fiddling with it for few hours now. and it just rocks.  i have it in my hand while i type this and i barely notice it at all.. not even the weight, if i wouldnt have the gateclip installed i might forget it is in my palm (i type with two to four fingers not 10 fingers, so the bezel of the light rests on the pinky and nameless finger curl around it.) the clip just makes it longer and swings freely so i notice it beeing there.
> 
> the tint of the neutral white is great. couldnt ask for more. outputs have good spacing. the low is convinient for normal use. (i doubt i never need to use the high output at all. i rarely used it on my lummi raw either) and the high output is plenty bright too (around 100lm i think).
> 
> and the tir focusing lense really makes the beam handy. gives me just the little amount of focused spotlight i need and want even from tiny keychain light. (not precise but gives a rough example: about 50cm away from wall the beam is about 25cm in diameter. i believe its just a lil more than pure flood. if someone has a spy or fairy they could measure how wide the beam is from 50cm distance maybe?)
> 
> miniature sized sexy little flashlight. well worth the money so far. soon i need to try the charger too, as i keep using it to shine on the walls for fun.



I know what you mean about these being TINY! I had been using my Fairy one night before going to bed. The next morning I went into a panic because I couldn't find it. I checked everywhere including the pockets in my pajamas. I finally checked my pajama pockets again and there it was in a corner recess of my front pocket! That's how tiny the darn things are.

By the way, the charger for these things is a "must have". They work great.


----------



## ven

Thanks gene for posting!!! i completely forgot i had ordered a hobi and extension this thread has reminded me although it will be at least another week or two..........

:laughing:


----------



## Gene

You're welcome ven and I think you're going to like it!


----------



## Mr Floppy

NonSenCe said:


> and the tir focusing lense really makes the beam handy. gives me just the little amount of focused spotlight i need and want even from tiny keychain light. (not precise but gives a rough example: about 50cm away from wall the beam is about 25cm in diameter. i believe its just a lil more than pure flood. if someone has a spy or fairy they could measure how wide the beam is from 50cm distance maybe?)



With those figures, it is 75 degrees. A mule is 100-120 degrees. As you have rough figures, I reckon 60 degrees is what it is. I've seen 60 degree TIR's


----------



## NonSenCe

warning!

the charger dont work with hobi! you need fairy or spy to use charger! 

they are built differently. hobi tailcap/body has threads in the inside. and so does the charger. 

in the spy, tail part screws inside the led part. 
in hobi, the led part screws inside the tail. 

and the battery protrudes too far out of the led part of the hobi so charger cannot thread into it. 

do not buy the charger if you only have hobi. it wont work with it.


----------



## Mr Floppy

NonSenCe said:


> warning!
> 
> the charger dont work with hobi! you need fairy or spy to use charger!
> 
> they are built differently. hobi tailcap/body has threads in the inside. and so does the charger.
> 
> in the spy, tail part screws inside the led part.
> in hobi, the led part screws inside the tail.
> 
> and the battery protrudes too far out of the led part of the hobi so charger cannot thread into it.
> 
> do not buy the charger if you only have hobi. it wont work with it.



That is very good to know. Thanks, I was considering getting the charger as well.


----------



## Gene

Glofindel said:


> Nope. the Hobi head will not work on Spy. And here's why.





NonSenCe said:


> warning!
> 
> the charger dont work with hobi! you need fairy or spy to use charger!
> 
> they are built differently. hobi tailcap/body has threads in the inside. and so does the charger.
> 
> in the spy, tail part screws inside the led part.
> in hobi, the led part screws inside the tail.
> 
> and the battery protrudes too far out of the led part of the hobi so charger cannot thread into it.
> 
> do not buy the charger if you only have hobi. it wont work with it.





Mr Floppy said:


> That is very good to know. Thanks, I was considering getting the charger as well.



Yeah, I agree. Good on you NonSenCe for alerting folks! Should have realized it though with Glofindel's picture that the Hobi head is completely different than the Spy and Fairy's and wouldn't work with the charger. 

I don't have a Hobi and wouldn't own one because of the CW, (I'm a CW type of guy), version's greenish tint. Too bad as I have the tiny charger for my Spy and Fairy and it's a winner.


----------



## hazna

Glofindel said:


> Nope. the Hobi head will not work on Spy. And here's why.



Interesting... just received my hobi the other day. my version is threaded the other way (positive threads on the body). They might have changed how it's made in a later version.
Will post some thoughts later, but my main concern at the moment, is how much I have to unscrew it to turn it off. It's only a half turn from being loose... I'm a bit worried that the head will accidentally come off. Also seems a little more picky about 10180 length.


----------



## ven

Gene said:


> I don't have a Hobi and wouldn't own one because of the CW, (I'm a CW type of guy), version's greenish tint. Too bad as I have the tiny charger for my Spy and Fairy and it's a winner.




I will of course let you know and try and catch some beam tint pics(never the best tbh) but i can tell you what the tint will be. I ordered the CW and tbh,i guess thats why its called the tint lottery ,on expensive lights there is always the risk too. 
Will report as soon as received and as a side note i am a cool guy too but the NW is a nice tint(is on my other DQG) so still worth a consideration imo and good to mix the tints up a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## NonSenCe

sadly i ordered the SS hobi too before trying charging the ti hobi (got carried away with it beeing cool so had to have second one to put on other cars keys)

so.. to fix this "no way to charge it" dilemma (glad i got second battery on my 1st hobi so i have some runtime left) i did what a flashaholic does.. ordered another flashlight. veleno designs quantum DD. my plan was that it will be good idea to buy it as it comes with a charger!


----------



## ven

Im just a bad a55 when it comes to charging:devil:,i use 0.25a on my vp1 or vp2 and use the little spacer/holder for the SPY 10180 cell

Issues after around 10 charges over the months(off top of head,could be more as dont count).............none if shortens life...........big deal, i will get more cells but have a few spares anyway. I dont think the cycle life will be any where close to the larger cells..............could argue well more reason to charge at 0.08a to prolong life but for the cost its n/a imo


----------



## Mr Floppy

ven said:


> Im just a bad a55 when it comes to charging:devil:,i use 0.25a on my vp1 or vp2 and use the little spacer/holder for the SPY 10440 cell



It would be good see a graph of what it does. I imagine it will go into the CV phase quite quickly. I'm planning to use my hobby charger which goes as low as 100mA but I have a bluetooth keyboard that has a tiny li-ion pack. It is only 90mAh and on the charge does about 50mA. It charges this battery very nicely to 4.2V every time so I might hack that to use.


----------



## ven

Mr Floppy said:


> It would be good see a graph of what it does. I imagine it will go into the CV phase quite quickly. I'm planning to use my hobby charger which goes as low as 100mA but I have a bluetooth keyboard that has a tiny li-ion pack. It is only 90mAh and on the charge does about 50mA. It charges this battery very nicely to 4.2V every time so I might hack that to use.




Hi there,well i received the hobi today so i had to charge a cell up. I watched it from the 3.6v and stood with charger. Using the vp2 set at 0.25v it soon climbed up! I left it for around 2 mins then stopped charge for 20 seconds,then again to kind of rest the cell. I repeated this 4 times over around 8-10 mins(not timing so not exact). It certainly slows the charge down the same at 4.2v as with that reading and the last bar blinking i removed the cell after a minute or so and checked the V and it was 4.15v(perfect for the little cell imo).

The light,well its OK,by that i mean i like the light,but not happy with the QC and contacted Ric about it. Not really a deal breaker but not happy for the cost!! There is a tool mark through head and body and the head/body is not straight. By this i mean the gaps each side are not even and slightly out.............i say slightly but i noticed it immediately!!. I made a mistake though with the extension,i thought it was for a 10440  so of course the cell is too long..........
EDIT- Requires 2 extensions for 10440 cells ,my mistake buying just one(must learn to read description ...........and take it in!)
Battery: 1x 10180 Li-ion (included) ; 1x10440 with 2 extension tube (Not included)

Pics or not true!
Look through the D of the DQG to spot mark



Yes i need a smaller clip of which i have:nana:...........somewhere :laughing: 
Notice body/head



No play on threads though,the actual twisty is fine for stainless(yes went for stainless this time..........maybe a bad move)




Beam/tint ,well yet to test tbh as only took some quick pics earlier......... Its the CW and no green,i did notice a very slight pink in the white tint on high.

Will report back once used a little Its hard not to like tbh,although a little displeased at the QC, as with ext the cost of the SS version was $33 !


----------



## ven

Well whats the point in typing and not trying so few pics and a beam pic(from phone so of course not very good).
Little line up pic(tube on keys at the moment)








SPY and Hobi




Pretty surprised by this as quite accurate on tint,looks a creamy cool white,as can see no pink as i had seen earlier,lights room with ease and surprising for size


----------



## jabe1

Ven, which way is your's threaded? Someone posted that their's was threaded reverse of the others.
does your Hobi head have male or female threads?


----------



## ven

Hi jabe, the head has da thread


----------



## ven

just looked into the cell side a little closer and you need 2 extensions for 10440 cells...............how did i miss that:shakehead I must have just got carried away with a new DQG out :laughing:
Battery: 1x 10180 Li-ion (included) ; 1x10440 with 2 extension tube (Not included)

So i need another extension!!


----------



## ven

Thats a bit better,least in proportion now with clasp


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Well whats the point in typing and not trying so few pics and a beam pic(from phone so of course not very good).
> Little line up pic(tube on keys at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPY and Hobi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty surprised by this as quite accurate on tint,looks a creamy cool white,as can see no pink as i had seen earlier,lights room with ease and surprising for size


You hit the jackpot on the tint.


----------



## ven

Yes ,i guess i cant complain then too much I was trying it out again before,it is a nice tint and not too cold,reminds me of the xml tint on the creamy side. I was comparing with the DGQ fairy(and SPY) . Using the 3(even though 2 are the same mule)....................i just love the spy/fairy and tbh forgot how good with using the nitecore tube for a bit.This is now removed and i cant see it going back any time soon! . Ceiling bounce the SPY and covers the ceiling with ease from about 6ft bellow,NW tint...........fantastic! Then the Hobi,of course now with a soft hot spot which is nicely diffused by the optic and smoothed out to the spill. Really is a little power house,even the low is more than sufficient for pretty much most edc uses,high is a WOW from such a small light. The pic only shows the soft hot spot and none of the spill due to the auto balance on phone....

On the extension side of things,i dont think i am going to bother with another. I just like the micro form factor on keys to much tbh,plus it looks a bit fugly :duh2:with 2 extensions imho........Dont want it swinging away hitting the steering column too!


----------



## KuanR




----------



## hazna

DQG hobi:




DQG hobi threads vs DQG spy threads (on my version):








Proof my DQG head works on the spy body (loose fit though):




DQG spy vs hobi, height comparison:




I will post some more detail thoughts when I get a chance. At the moment I am dissappointed how loose the hobi head is when off. There is little resistance, and I do suspect the head may accidentally come off with time. While the DQG hobi head works on the spy body, it is even more loose... I wouldn't recommend it. The DQG spy head fits on the hobi's body, but has trouble turning to high mode... low mode works okay though.


----------



## ven

KuanR said:


>



Hi there Ryan, what cell do you have in with the one extension ? 

Cheers ven


----------



## ven

Great pics hazna  I wonder why the threading changed! Odd ...


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> DQG hobi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DQG hobi threads vs DQG spy threads (on my version):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof my DQG head works on the spy body (loose fit though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DQG spy vs hobi, height comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some more detail thoughts when I get a chance. At the moment I am dissappointed how loose the hobi head is when off. There is little resistance, and I do suspect the head may accidentally come off with time. While the DQG hobi head works on the spy body, it is even more loose... I wouldn't recommend it. The DQG spy head fits on the hobi's body, but has trouble turning to high mode... low mode works okay though.


Great pictures.

Very interesting, I want to know why there are 2 types of heads.


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Hi there Ryan, what cell do you have in with the one extension ?
> 
> Cheers ven


Need same answer lol


----------



## KuanR

Hey Ven, I'm using a MBI 10250 Nuke in it along with a magnet to make contact


----------



## hazna

Glofindel said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Very interesting, I want to know why there are 2 types of heads.



Yeah not sure why some have threading different ways. Do you have the stainless steel or titanium version? My one is stainless steel.

With the threading reversed... do you also find the head is a little loose when turned off? Or is it better reversed?


----------



## ven

KuanR said:


> Hey Ven, I'm using a MBI 10250 Nuke in it along with a magnet to make contact



Thanks Ryan , I like it with the one extension,it looks good,not too....well extended looking :laughing: to get to the point. 

May look into that at some point


----------



## Glofindel

hazna said:


> Yeah not sure why some have threading different ways. Do you have the stainless steel or titanium version? My one is stainless steel.
> 
> With the threading reversed... do you also find the head is a little loose when turned off? Or is it better reversed?


Mine is Ti. And it's tight no wobble or loose at all.


----------



## ven

I will add a little detail on my stainless hobi UI with threaded head. Head is quite smooth for stainless,it actually feels smoother than my SPY . It has plenty of thread and does not feel loose when off(head loose so to speak) . The compression for low is quite easy,from low to high it did turn off at 1st ,then on to high so sort of an off in between modes if makes sense. After a little working it now transitions from low to high with no "off" and is like a continual mode. I have found with the other DQG SPY ,UI changes a little with the crush type soft spacer in head as gets more used/worn/crushed . Basically head needs to be tighter with the SPY now than at 1st for the high mode.

With head "loose" so off, there is no movement side to side on threads,feels quite solid together but as I mentioned earlier ,it is not well aligned ,maybe a better description would be slight oscillation whilst screwing head down on body...........not very good imho . 

Counting the the turns by the DQG print,it takes exactly 4 full turns from fitting head to body,to activating the low mode.


----------



## NonSenCe

my hobi does little more than 2 full turns from completely off, to screw into low mode.


----------



## ven

Well if there is one consistent finding its ........build inconsistency!


----------



## Gene

ven said:


> Well if there is one consistent finding its ........build inconsistency!



Yeah, that's pretty much the case with ALL models of DQG lights. They're very innovative and even great lights IF you get a good one.


----------



## Mr Floppy

Great pics everyone! Much appreciated. I'm ordering one too. Brass or stainless steel?


----------



## sandalian

I want to buy one, either Hobi or Fairy. But I hesitate to buy another charger for 10180 batteries.

Is there any way to "reduce" mAH output from a charger? My smallest charger is a RCR123 charger with 350 mAh output.

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

where is a good place to buy 10180 batteries ?


----------



## Gene

sandalian said:


> I want to buy one, either Hobi or Fairy. But I hesitate to buy another charger for 10180 batteries.
> 
> Is there any way to "reduce" mAH output from a charger? My smallest charger is a RCR123 charger with 350 mAh output.
> 
> Thank you.



I don't think there's a way to reduce your charger's current output. If you're thinking about getting a Fairy, I would just also get the Fairy charger when you order it. I don't know if the Spy/Fairy charger fits the Hobi,(I don't have one), but it's a great little charger and only around $7.00. Well worth it. By the way, Gearbest has the Fairy on sale for $16.00,(no trit), and they also sell the charger. Quite a deal!



Mr. Nobody said:


> where is a good place to buy 10180 batteries ?



Most of the major Chinese dealers sell the 10180 cells. I don't know of any U.S. Dealers that sell them.


----------



## hazna

I posted this elsewhere but I'll also reference it here.

here are a few quick thoughts on hobi vs spy:
I have to say I prefer the beam on the hobi vs spy. It has a bit more of a hot spot but still good amount of flood.
No trit in the hobi, but glow in the dark o-ring in the head, instead. The o-ring doesn’t stay bring for very long.
Hobi can’t tail stand vs the spy (which can)
I prefer the knurling on the spy
Main downside on my copy of the Hobi, is the loose head. Others have reported they don’t have this issue. I’m tossing up whether to return it…


----------



## Mr Floppy

hazna said:


> I posted this elsewhere but I'll also reference it here.
> 
> Main downside on my copy of the Hobi, is the loose head. Others have reported they don’t have this issue. I’m tossing up whether to return it…



I'm wondering if that is the reason for the change in the thread? You should post your pictures here too, for reference. There are pictures of the head with the thread on the outside but yours, the body definitely shows the thread on the outside. It would make sense that yours is the one to go with as that means compatibility with the charger and the spy. 

At the moment, I'm holding off as I would like to know which version I would get.


----------



## hazna

Mr Floppy said:


> I'm wondering if that is the reason for the change in the thread? You should post your pictures here too, for reference. There are pictures of the head with the thread on the outside but yours, the body definitely shows the thread on the outside. It would make sense that yours is the one to go with as that means compatibility with the charger and the spy.
> 
> At the moment, I'm holding off as I would like to know which version I would get.



Am I the only one here with the threads on the body?


----------



## Mr. Nobody

hazna said:


> Am I the only one here with the threads on the body?



Can you post a pic what you mean by threads on yhr body?


----------



## hazna

Glofindel said:


> Nope. the Hobi head will not work on Spy. And here's why.





hazna said:


> DQG hobi:
> 
> 
> DQG hobi threads vs DQG spy threads (on my version):



See my head vs glofindel's head. The threads are on the head of the light in glofindels sample. The threads are on the body in my sample.


----------



## KuanR

It's the same light and head. It's a double ended threaded tube in the between the head and body, and depending on which side you have tighten more it will stay stuck to either the head or body


----------



## Mr Floppy

KuanR said:


> It's the same light and head. It's a double ended threaded tube in the between the head and body, and depending on which side you have tighten more it will stay stuck to either the head or body



I think you are spot on. Confirmation with pics anyone?


----------



## KuanR

I'm 100% sure of it because I was legoing back and forth between the Spy and the Hobi to find a combination I like or works, and ended up with the set-up I have pictured above


----------



## hazna

KuanR said:


> I'm 100% sure of it because I was legoing back and forth between the Spy and the Hobi to find a combination I like or works, and ended up with the set-up I have pictured above



I can confirm what KuanR has said. It is a double ended threaded tube. Mystery solved!


----------



## sandalian

hazna said:


> I can confirm what KuanR has said. It is a double ended threaded tube. Mystery solved!


I have this thought few days ago when reading such confusion from several owners.
Yeah, mystery solved


----------



## htn740

I have the Fairy, Spy and hobi and found a nice trick.
When you turn clockwise, almost to the point that the flashlight turns on, a press on the top makes the connection and you can turn the flashlight on low mode. feels almost like a switch and very convenient.


----------



## htn740

Glofindel said:


> Nope. the Hobi head will not work on Spy. And here's why.


My Hobi head is on the spy's body.
I lost the spy head at a bar because the thread got very loose for some reason.
I learned the lesson and now I placed the O ring at the middle of the thread, so it screws tightly.


----------



## Mr Floppy

hazna said:


> I can confirm what KuanR has said. It is a double ended threaded tube. Mystery solved!



Brilliant! ... now do I buy the charger as well?


----------



## NonSenCe

well.. i cant get my titanium hobi to open any other way than like i said. so cant make it into 3 pieces. my fingers hurt from trying. 

oh well.. im fine with it now. 

like said. i got quantum dd charger now charging the battery. (another pretty little light.. i wonder why i didnt buy one before. veleno designs do sell the charger separately too.) 

.. and because i saw a deal of fairy in banggood i had to order a dqg fairy from there too (was 22$ or so) so that is in the mail. the SS version of hobi should be also coming over soon. 

likely will be giving the fairy as a present and putting the ss hobi into another cars keys. (unless i want to keep the old lummi raw there as old times sake). 

my keychain still feels weird btw. havent gotten used to the size downsizing i got out of hobi vs raw. tempted to drop sog micron out and adding leatherman squirt there. to get more size and weight back hahaahh.


----------



## Mr Floppy

NonSenCe said:


> well.. i cant get my titanium hobi to open any other way than like i said. so cant make it into 3 pieces. my fingers hurt from trying.



Are you turning it the right way?


----------



## Mr Floppy

I've got my Hobi now. First impressions, too nice to put in my pocket. It's going to be pretty abused in there with keys and stuff. 

The package came in a plastic box






Here's what I got. Some glow in the dark o-rings, split ring, the Hobi, the charger and the two more batteries.





It turns on! ... but wait, only one mode?





hmm, ok, let's charge up that battery and see what comes of it.






There one thing I have to say, the threads are tight. Without the knurling it makes it very hard to twist. Going to see if I can lube it up and see if that is any better. Even had a hard time twisting the charger on. 

I'm assuming that it only has low mode at the moment, but it looks like quite a bright low. If it is 20mA, it is brighter than a Fenix E01.

Edit: OK, it does have two modes. It took quite some tightening to get high. There is some thread play as well so needed to loosen the head quite a bit to stop this from happening. Hmm, neck wear perhaps?


----------



## Glofindel

Mr Floppy said:


> I've got my Hobi now. First impressions, too nice to put in my pocket. It's going to be pretty abused in there with keys and stuff.
> 
> The package came in a plastic box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got. Some glow in the dark o-rings, split ring, the Hobi, the charger and the two more batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns on! ... but wait, only one mode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, ok, let's charge up that battery and see what comes of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There one thing I have to say, the threads are tight. Without the knurling it makes it very hard to twist. Going to see if I can lube it up and see if that is any better. Even had a hard time twisting the charger on.
> 
> I'm assuming that it only has low mode at the moment, but it looks like quite a bright low. If it is 20mA, it is brighter than a Fenix E01.
> 
> Edit: OK, it does have two modes. It took quite some tightening to get high. There is some thread play as well so needed to loosen the head quite a bit to stop this from happening. Hmm, neck wear perhaps?


I need that charger. Right now I use Quantum's usb charger.


----------



## Mr Floppy

Glofindel said:


> I need that charger. Right now I use Quantum's usb charger.



I don't know if the DQG waterproof PSK pill holder will act as holder for the charger but I wish I had another body for just charging

As for the Hobi, it is nice. The optics are perfect for it. Big big hotspot and even some very useful spill. Low mode to me seems brighter than an E01 and it is probably the perfect level for low for my uses anyway. It is really bright in high, much brighter than I expected. The neutral white beam is just that. The 4C tint is almost perfect without a hint of green and maybe just a touch of yellow. Not as warm/yellow/golden as the 5A in DQG AAA. If there was a tint lottery, I think I won. 

The tightness of the thread on the body affects the twist-ability of the head and the charger but I think that is just my sample. Can't complain as everything else is good but might find ways to help with grip. I was going to lube the o-ring but due to the thread play, but I have to untwist it quite a bit to keep it off, and a further twist means the head is too loose.


----------



## NonSenCe

the brass fairy is nice. but like i thought it would of been too floody for my tastes. glad i got the hobi. its beam is more "me". 

the hobi titanium is staying on my keys and i love it. (even though i still can only open it from "wrong" part) 

the stainless hobi i got for spare to titanium works nicely too. and it opens the way fairy does so i can charge the batteries of the hobi-ti with them if needed. 
-this reminds me. i better change and charge the one in titanium now tonight. been using it so much that its high time to recharge.


----------



## hazna

Mr Floppy said:


> The tightness of the thread on the body affects the twist-ability of the head and the charger but I think that is just my sample. Can't complain as everything else is good but might find ways to help with grip. I was going to lube the o-ring but due to the thread play, but I have to untwist it quite a bit to keep it off, and a further twist means the head is too loose.



I notice the same issue earlier. I now have the threads male threads on the head (instead of the body). The head is no longer loose when off. However will be an issue with the charger, since that won't screw in that way... If the DQG waterproof pill holder also works with the charger, would be great!


----------



## Mr Floppy

I dropped my hobi in the pond from a bridge. I got it back as the light was still on so it was like a beacon. The lesson, if your fingers are not so dexterous, then make sure it is attached to something like a key ring or a lanyard which is what I am doing now


----------



## Tejasandre

Going to have to cancel my membership here. Ordered fairy & hobi. $20 each everbuying. Plus charger for 20 @ Amazon.


----------



## gman44116

My Ti SPY comes dangerously loose with the included oring. Tried to double up the orings which came with the light and they won't stay put. Started using piping thread tape and that's just a temp fix. 

Anyone know what siE replacemwnt oring will get me to where this light should be? Oh, and I only get a single low mode now.


----------



## fxsniper

Hi, don´t know if anybody is still posting here. I am going to buy a SPY, but can´t make up my mind between SS or Ti. Any input would be appreciated. And I have good news for those looking for a DQG 10180 charger body. There is such thing! 

http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=2238

(Don´t know if it is simply the DQG capsule body or not.) Now we can just pop a fresh battery into the light and charge the empty one at the same time.


----------



## ven

For me it depends on where its going to live, simple as that. As mine are for car keys, stainless i find best as it does not mark easy and looks as new years on(other stainless light for that time frame)

The cooyoo quantum has been with keys for months and as new! The TiS is as new and been abused , looks like new!


----------



## fxsniper

thanks, I wish I could see pictures of both SS and Ti together. I think I will be going for the Ti (unique flashlight, kind of unique metal....).


----------



## ven

fxsniper said:


> thanks, I wish I could see pictures of both SS and Ti together. I think I will be going for the Ti (unique flashlight, kind of unique metal....).



ti is little special, ss for me wears very well so good for key chain lights(that come into contact with keys/coins etc), same breath ti can be polished anyway.

Get both


----------



## Gene

SS is nice but the Ti is light as a feather and is tough as nails. I think you'll really like the Ti model.


----------



## ven

Gene said:


> SS is nice but the Ti is light as a feather and is tough as nails. I think you'll really like the Ti model.




I will have to open the packet then :laughing: yes its still in there as been more than happy with the ss...........maybe a special occasion! 
Old pic


----------



## fxsniper

yeah, Ti for now Gene...SS later, but SGN3 first.


----------



## fxsniper

SPY brass now available on banggood

http://www.banggood.com/DQG-SPY-10180-CREE-XP-G2-R5-4C-Neutral-White-LED-Flashlight-p-918066.html


----------



## fxsniper

DQG SPY ti, ordered today from gearbest (and DQG Hobi, Blackwater Kite, Jetbeam Mini-1). Cool lights for the whole family....hopefully no delivery problems.


----------

